# "Weird, Wacky Birth Stories (You won't Believe!)" - Parents Mag Article



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

A friend of mine gave me the September 2006 issue of Parents Magazine. I think it's really informative to see what more "mainstream" parents are reading... it puts some comments into perspective.

Well, I was a bit horrified this time. I read an article called "Weird, Wacky Birth Stories (You Won't Believe!)". It was a compilation of Obstetricians, nurses and midwives who saw "some pressy crazy behavior in the delivery room."

Wait till you hear what qualifies as "crazy behavior"!

One woman gave birth while standing up! OMG! Can you believe it!?!? Isn't that crazy? The OB said, "I had to slide under the bed on my back, like an auto mechanic changing a muffler." Poor, OB. Didn't she know that a laying down to push decreases the pelvic capacity whereas standing actually increases it?

Another instance of crazy behavior happened when a mother wanted a drink of water. Finally they told her to push, but she refused unless she could have water. So, they "used one sip as a negotiationg tool for each push." Okay, so let me get this straight, a woman is thirsy. Thirsty for water they ignored her survival instincts? I can not even imagine. I would be outraged. Then I would be violent after reading that in a magazine.

ugh. If you want to read for yourself go to http://www.parents.com/parents/story...5838117888.xml I haven't been able to find an address to write to Parents about this article. If someone knows, please share. They don't have a "Reader's Comments" section in their mag.


----------



## ^guest^ (Jul 2, 2005)

A couple of those are awful, but you do have to admit that an OB farting while demonstrating pushing is laughworthy.

The one about the water, and the insinuation of "How dare this woman try to hold her daughter while giving birth! the outrage!" is pretty sickening.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the ones about the dads, like the dad who brought a jar of his wife's amniotic fluid to the hospital, but left her at home









Some of them ARE pretty bad, though.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

A few are bad - The nurse who forced the man to watch the baby being born when he didn't want to (and turns out, it was the brother, not husband, and he didn't speak English). I mean, way to bully people! The no water delivery - seeesh!

However, the farting OB was hallarious!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes, some stories were funny; but personally the laughing stopped once the sadistic view of birth started. To me, it was like watching a Seinfeld episode while being beaten. Sure, Seinfield was funny, but I really didn't notice due to the blunt trauma.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Okay - I'm reading it. I'm 39 weeks pregnant. Some are pretty pathetic, I admit.

But the "Wedding Day" one - that's got the waterworks turned on here


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

From the same website on "things no one told you about labor":

Quote:

You act like a lunatic. During labor -- especially if you haven't been given pain medication -- you may find yourself screaming, crying, even swearing at your husband or doctor. Or you may strip. "I've had patients who were so uncomfortable that they pulled off their gowns and delivered naked," says Lisa Fraine, a certified nurse-midwife in Allentown, Pennsylvania. All of these reactions are common; they're simply a response to pain and exhaustion. You can also blame your hormones: "Labor causes a shift in your estrogen and progesterone levels, which is akin to a major case of PMS," Dr. Klapholz says. If you do lose it, don't feel bad. Doctors and nurses are used to these reactions. (Still, it doesn't hurt to apologize afterward.) But if you're uncomfortable with the idea of such a display, be prepared for your delivery. "Women who take childbirth classes tend to stay calmer during labor than those who don't," Dr. Klapholz says.
Way to encourage natural labor. "you should apologize to the doctors and nurses for your reactions during labor"

If you aren't comfortable being screaming and naked around someone, maybe they shouldn't be at your labor.

Back on topic:
I *loved* the wedding day one. The only two that really bugged me were the "force the guy to stay" one and the "sips of water" one.


----------



## ^guest^ (Jul 2, 2005)

There are a lot of articles from that magazine that make me cringe. Like the "rise of epidurals" article which talk about epidurals in an "everyone's doing it!" fashion, and completely fail to mention the increased risk associated with epidural use and pitocin/cesareans.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

I read that article. It made me want to scream. I love the crazy birth stories where mom accidently gave birth at home and didn't make it to the hospital. Now thats just bizarre.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

good grief, this thread is the ONLY WAY I can even TOLERATE the mere _mention_ of Parents mag (or other such rags.)

It really makes me want to puke, how all of the elements and aspects that I cherish about birth are mocked and ridiculed (standing to birth, getting naked, etc.)

NO wait.....THIS really makes me want to puke (also from the Parents website http://www.parents.com/parents/story...l&catref=prt12)

Quote:

*Had a C-Section? Read this.*

If you've already delivered by cesarean section and hope to have your next baby vaginally, here's what you need to know.

* *You must give birth in a hospital.* A study in the journal Obstetrics and Gynecology found that while the risk of complications during a VBAC (vaginal birth after cesarean) is small, it's enough to make a birthing-center delivery inadvisable.

* *VBACs are on the decline.* According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the number of VBACs has plummeted 63 percent since 1996. Why? Citing the risk of uterine rupture, some hospitals no longer perform the procedure. Adding to the debate: A new study in the New England Journal of Medicine found that women who attempt a VBAC are at slightly higher risk of medical problems than those who have another C-section.

* *Another cesarean may be your best option.* Women with more than one previous C-section or who are past their due date are more likely to have complications during a VBAC.

* *You need to talk with your doctor.* "There are positives and negatives to both a VBAC and a repeat C-section," says Bruce Flamm, M.D., professor of obstetrics and gynecology at the University of California, Irvine. "Discuss your options with your ob-gyn."


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
From the same website on "things no one told you about labor":

Way to encourage natural labor. "you should apologize to the doctors and nurses for your reactions during labor"

If you aren't comfortable being screaming and naked around someone, maybe they shouldn't be at your labor.

Back on topic:
I *loved* the wedding day one. The only two that really bugged me were the "force the guy to stay" one and the "sips of water" one.

i like the "omigod, naked women!!11!" part. oy. on that note, i was naked for the majority of my labor with m. about 20 hours in, sitting buck naked on the birth stool between contractions, i looked over at my midwife and thought, "really, when you get down to it, i don't know her that well. and yet, i've been sitting with her completely naked for hours and hours. interesting."


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes* 









good grief, this thread is the ONLY WAY I can even TOLERATE the mere _mention_ of Parents mag (or other such rags.)

It really makes me want to puke, how all of the elements and aspects that I cherish about birth are mocked and ridiculed (standing to birth, getting naked, etc.)

NO wait.....THIS really makes me want to puke (also from the Parents website http://www.parents.com/parents/story...l&catref=prt12)

















my head just exploded.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

* You must give birth in a hospital. A study in the journal Obstetrics and Gynecology found that while the risk of complications during a VBAC (vaginal birth after cesarean) is small, it's enough to make a birthing-center delivery inadvisable.

I *love* this one!

You mean, obstetricians found that you should use obstetricians to deliver a baby?! Shocking!

I also liked the part where they quoted Bruce Flamm. Interesting that they didn't mention anything else he had to say on the subject of vbacs


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchbaby* 
my head just exploded.

Another exploding head here. Freaky.

I just don't get why American women are so willing to be treated like this. What happened to feminism?


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Apologize???!!!

WHATEVER.

During the birth of #4 the MW was doing some kind of counterpressure on my perineum. It felt WRONG. I said stop it. She started to explain and I said it hurts. Just stop it. She backed off. I didn't have the words for anything more than "Stop it."

DH asked me later if I remembered that. I said yep. He said something about did I feel bad for "snapping" at her. Ummm, nope.







:

I ripped my dress off and threw it across the room when my youngest was born. It wasn't a "response to pain" it was how I wanted to be just then. I wasn't exhausted either, I was just in transition and about to start spontaneously pushing. big whooptee-doo.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
Another exploding head here.

yes...where IS the exploding head emoticon? it is _desparately_ needed here; my head also exploded (after the puking and the tsking)

geez, OBs, if it's REALLY so dang risky, maybe you should tell women to not get pregnant......OH WAIT!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkydoula*
You mean, obstetricians found that you should use obstetricians to deliver a baby?! Shocking!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I remember that article - my friend gets that rag and I read it at her place occasionally...

The drink of water thing made my jaw drop. Honestly, that is SICK. No water for a laboring mother, for pete's sake?!

Some of them are cute, but it was really ridiculous, esp that ob who delivered a baby while the mom was standing up. Way to make mainstream moms feel totally ridiculous for EVER bucking the status quo.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Oooh, that wild and wacky woman being thirsty!

The new age hippys - there's nothing they won't do, hey?







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The other thing about the water one: The Woman Refused To Push. Um... can we say "her body wasn't ready to push"? Yes, yes we can.

It's a darn shame dh is already on board for homebirthing, I keep encountering great things like this to convince him.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

I remember reading that article when I was pregnant with one of my kids, and I had to put down the magazine because it was so irritating to read most of those stories.

From sapphire clan's post:

Quote:

You act like a lunatic. During labor -- especially if you haven't been given pain medication -- you may find yourself screaming, crying, even swearing at your husband or doctor.
I'm sure they could have found a more positive way to say that. One of my greatest fears when I was pregnant with #1 was that I would start swearing at my husband. Everything I was reading made it sound like once you were in labor, you became a disgruntled she-beast who will scream and claw at anyone who attempts to touch or comfort you.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:

on that note, i was naked for the majority of my labor with m. about 20 hours in, sitting buck naked on the birth stool between contractions, i looked over at my midwife and thought, "really, when you get down to it, i don't know her that well. and yet, i've been sitting with her completely naked for hours and hours. interesting."
OMG this had me lol.







: I never really though about it. I was naked for all my births except the hospital one. I don't even remember taking my clothes off. I do it because I am uncomfortable not cause I am crazy with pain and have no idea what I am doing. Kinda like getting naked for sex (people do do that right?), its juts more comfortable naked.

Back ot: Standing to deliver. Can you imagine? How uncivilized







And how silly to want to drink while you are in labor. What a silly thought.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

No kidding, nova.

I didn't like that because my mom, who used to work up in L&D, always talked about loud laboring women as a bad thing. Like any noise. She swears she didn't make a SOUND. (Dad rolls his eyes at that). So I used to think that was important - don't make an a$$ of yourself during labor by making noise.

Now, I know, you can be quiet, going inside yourself is good, whatever...I need to make noise. I just do. And what is the big stinkin deal?

I just felt like that article, while I'm sure not meaning to do so, made people feel really ashamed of themselves and their labor behaviour. Look we already know the Drs and nurses are talking about us behind our backs, we really dont need the reminder!

And what on earth is wrong with _crying_?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
Another exploding head here. Freaky.

color me exploded, too!


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Gasp* Water? Who needs water after doing really hard work for several hours? That naughty naughty 'girl'...she needs to apologize. IMAGINE holding the baby HOSTAGE like that!!! Can't you just picture it?

Nurse: *waving the water glass around in front of mom's face* Just one push and you can haaaave a siiiiip...don't you want it? Doooooon't you?
Mom: I'm not pushing a g*&^d^%m thing until you give me some water. *reaching for glass*
Nurse: *pulling glass out of reach* Uh uh uuuuuh! You gotta gimme a push..push..just ooooone little push and you can have a sip.
Mom: *pushes*
Nurse: *gives teeny tiny slip of water-leaves mom gasping for more* Okay...oooooone more!!

Makes me livid.

Oh, and I was one big naked pregnant lady makin' all kinds of noise!...(but DH likes it like that)


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova22* 
Everything I was reading made it sound like once you were in labor, you became a disgruntled she-beast who will scream and claw at anyone who attempts to touch or comfort you.

it's true, I read that stuff too--thought I'd be cursing my husband for doing THIS to me...

I am so tired of this The Medical Establishment/mainstream attitude which distorts the powerful, triumphant, mama-tiger creatively wild birth forces natural labor concept into an out-of-control woman who is loud, silly, stupid, and annoying (and should apologize) natual labor concept.

You can only be loud, sweaty, naked and primal if it's porn? Nice family values, America. Disgusting.


----------



## momof421 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is what I think of the article :




























:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes* 
You can only be loud, sweaty, naked and primal if it's porn? Nice family values, America. Disgusting.

Can I get that on a T-shirt?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
Can I get that on a T-shirt?

If you wear one I'll wear one! Can I get it in Maternity?

Quote:

And what on earth is wrong with crying?
Apparently its the emotion. Having watched enough baby story and birth day I can say I have seen very few emotional births. Mommas rarely cry, laugh, anything. Its spooky - a life changing event and its like you were handed a package at the po. Watch a hb video and its so drastically different in that respect.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

www.cafepress.com

You can get *anything* in a t-shirt. Looks like the only "maternity" options would be to get a t-shirt that's too big though.

Now, what sort of graphic would be appropriate for this? Hmm...


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

If someone pulled that water stunt on me, they'd probably need admitting too.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

All I can say is thank God for my midwives. Not only was I naked *gasp* but they helped dry me off after I got out of the tub. How scandalous!!







:


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, the water one was a little crazy...I mean, I was having popsicles (made with real fruit juice) the whole time....what's the difference between that and water?!?! But, I gotta wonder...why was she insisting on holding her toddler if the kid was screaming?? I think that must be an exaggeration...

For the "standing" one, though, it wasn't like the mother WANTED to be standing...it said that she "dove" for the bed and ended up wedged between the bed and the wall...obviously not a planned move! lol

I found them pretty hilarious...


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

just wondering...why aren't labouring moms "supposed" to have water?

reading some of your comments got me remembering my son's birth...i can't believe how foolish i was...i pushed for 2.5 hours because i was scared that if i really let loose i would poop (the fact that the nurses were all really rude to me and dh didn't help). how are women supposed to have babies if the people delivering them are scared of the process?

another thing: the only place i was comfortable was naked on the floor...the tiles were sooo cool and i was so hot, but the nurse wouldn't LET me stay there ~ she kept saying "you can't stay there" as if i was breaking some law. grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
just wondering...why aren't labouring moms "supposed" to have water?

ice chips!

ice chips ice chips ice chips!!!

don't you know the American Birthing Machine runs on ice chips and 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 PUSH!!!! commands!

Nothing by mouth is an archaic, and often practiced, hospital rule that limits surgery patients--and OB patients, who are ALL POTENTIAL surgery patients--to nothing, or ice chips, to prevent a potential (and rare) complication of aspirating food contents into the lungs during general anesthesia.

who would run a marathon on ice chips?!?!?! you need water and food! labor is hard work!


----------



## rjruiz_415 (Dec 5, 2006)

i got that same *shocked* reaction from people when they found out that i had delivered standing up... it is so sad how many women really believe all that crap the doctors tell you and think that they have to listen, or the baby will not be okay...


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

btw, on the off chance the no-water mama didn't have an iv, does no one get how awful dehydration is? My midwives were begging (NOT ordering!) me to sip water! I got so dehydrated bc I was vomiting even plain water and didn't want any. The only thing that really had me feeling poorly in the couple of days pp was having gotten so dehydrated. Does no one get that this is important?!?!


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I am so with you on this, and what about that bull$&(# about how if she pushed the baby out on the toilet it would fall in the water ?! WHAT?
I gave birth to my daughter on the toilet and personally found it the most comfortable position to push in.
And , um, no she did not fall in the water.


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Um, wow.
While there was probably a lot about my hospital birth experience that wasn't *ideal*, it was nothing like the horror stories I hear! I was loud, I pulled my gown mostly off during transition (um, I wasn't crazy, i was HOT), I was encouraged to try all sorts of different positions(including on the toilet) , and I was not only 'allowed' but encouraged to eat and drink. My nurse was reminding me to drink water and ordered up some sandwiches for me, telling me how great I was doing at this hard work and please eat and drink so you keep your strength up.

Hope I didn't 'offend' anyone by not apologizing after







:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Even if she *did* fall in the water...she was just IN the water







Not the best, but not the end of the world either, right?

I'm sure the no-water mama had an iv.

Me, I love puking on an empty gut







: Deeeelicious - stomach acid is so much better coming UP.

I am actually thankful for the semi-normal hospital I birthed my DSs in - I got to eat, drink, whatever. Pushed stand/sitting (wanted to on all fours but that wasn't working for them







). And no one counted while I was pushing.

I didn't apologize for anything, even though I know I was the 'crazy lady' while I was there









I hate how scared everyone is of poop. It's okay! It's poop! It's too bad that natural labor is so embarrassing for most people to think about.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

What scared me was the baby who fell out of its mother and they labeled it the "bungee cord baby". That could have been so dangerous for the mother baby and the placenta.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Just curious....are you allowed to eat popsicles during labour in your hospitals?? It would make NO sense to me to allow popsicles but not water....

I never asked for water...just popsicles (which I brought from home), so I don't know if they would have given it to me, but it never occurred to me that I would denied water!

(I'm in Canada, so it may be a bit different here....)


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

:

Ugh. Way to make women feel totally self-conscious about birth...

Yes, I was a naked, humming, moaning, screaming, water-drinking birthing woman. So THERE! And I will NOT apologize.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I was also one of those loud, loud, really loud







laboring women. But, add in apologizing every time I yelled. Then, everyone would tell me I didn't need to apologize....then I would yell, the apology would come out, then I'd apologize for apologizing.

Looking back it's kind of funny.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

Apparently its the emotion. Having watched enough baby story and birth day I can say I have seen very few emotional births. Mommas rarely cry, laugh, anything. Its spooky - a life changing event and its like you were handed a package at the po. Watch a hb video and its so drastically different in that respect.
I actually birthed like an animal: quiet, with primal grunting. I cried when I finally heard my dd's squeaking (she didn't cry, just squeaks)... I broke down into hysterics of crazy-infatuation/hyper-exhaustion/ecstatic-first-meeting SOBS. And I didn't feel at all bad about it









As for eating, I ate dinner in labor, I chugged water in labor. I was starving and thirsty. I went into labor at my grandfather-in-law's wake... I didn't eat all day at the funeral home, and finally got the chance to at least grab a fruit salad and WOLFED it down. I needed fuel, screw the doctorss orders. They also gave me a hard time about water, and between my mother and dh berating the doc for being a chauvinist ass, I got my water.

I ALSO was given a hard time about birthing positions. I wanted to have my knees shoved up to my ears and my head practically shoved down to my crotch: it's what felt natural for me. My doc said I couldn't do this, I had to have my feet in stirrups, cuz it was easier for him to "catch" that way.... I swear I thought my mother was gonna put a glove over her boot and "catch" him in the genitals... she promptly then kicked him outta the room and "caught" haha...

Don't mess with my mommy!


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

I got a free subscription to this magazine, and I wish it would just stop coming! I get SO angy everytime I read it!







: They also love to plug in how we all need more immunizations! Sometimes I think that drug companies and doctor's run the world! They don't promote home birth because it's bad for business! What a shocker.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

My dh actually begged me not to make noise last time--we were in the hospital and he he was so afraid that if I sounded like I was in distress, they'd start bothering me with drugs and garbage like that. Since all the medical people were right there and all the drugs were right there and the OR was down the hall, he was very worried for me that making noise would have them turn the pressure up on me. I couldn't help roaring a few times, though.









So some of the situations sounded funny, but honestly I think articles like that only serve to make birth something scary/weird/ugly/disgusting. You know?


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
They also gave me a hard time about water, and between my mother and dh berating the doc for being a chauvinist ass, I got my water.
.... I swear I thought my mother was gonna put a glove over her boot and "catch" him in the genitals... she promptly then kicked him outta the room and "caught" haha...

Don't mess with my mommy!


How come your mom couldn't have been at MY hospital births?! She sounds great! I love the chauvinist ass part!









I did apologize for making so much noise - I gave birth at my mom's house in the middle of the night and all of mine and her kids were sleeping. Everyone kept telling my I wasn't making that much noise, but I think they were just being nice. I was ROARING!


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

I loved the one about the mom having to take all the pictures. It reminded me of the scene in Philadelphia where the dad can't figure out how to open the lens cap, so the mom, who's pushing, takes the camera, opens it up, turns it on, and then hands it to the dad.

But most of them, (save the OB farting







) made birth and laboring women seem like crazy, know nothings who would totally do everything wrong if it weren't for the doctors and nurses setting them straight. Which of course, is a self-propogating cycle, as if pg women read stories where other women knew nothing and had to be saved from acting uncilivilzed by the professionals, then they will assume that's how it must be.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama* 
How come your mom couldn't have been at MY hospital births?! She sounds great! I love the chauvinist ass part!









LOL I'll ship her out to you if you want







She loves birthing and babies... she always wanted to be a midwife, but wound up only playing midwife to me and animals haha


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
Apparently its the emotion. Having watched enough baby story and birth day I can say I have seen very few emotional births. Mommas rarely cry, laugh, anything. Its spooky - a life changing event and its like you were handed a package at the po. Watch a hb video and its so drastically different in that respect.

i didn't cry with either of mine..ds was a hosp. birth and dd was a UC.









OTOH, i watch other women give birth and i'm a mess!


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djinneyah* 
i didn't cry with either of mine..ds was a hosp. birth and dd was a UC.









OTOH, i watch other women give birth and i'm a mess!









Yeah, i was my best friend's doula with both of her babies. And i cried both times. I felt a little silly, because didn't cry with two of my three.


----------



## QuietTempest (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 

So some of the situations sounded funny, but honestly I think articles like that only serve to make birth something scary/weird/ugly/disgusting. You know?

Yep


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, yeah not everyone is going to get emotional but the 99% of births I see on tv are unemotional. How is that possible? Maybe the drugs have something to do with it.


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
Well, yeah not everyone is going to get emotional but the 99% of births I see on tv are unemotional. How is that possible? Maybe the drugs have something to do with it.

either the drugs or the oppressive atmosphere.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

My first was born by section for breech and i was very emotional... i just kept exclaiming "I am a mama, i have a daughter" (i had convinced myself she was a boy). My third birth was in the hospital with an epidural, but i was estatic and just wanted to hug and kiss and explore this little person. For all intents and purposes, it was only him and i in the whole world


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

The one about the water "something laboring moms are not supposed to have" made me


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I *hate* that stereotype about crazy screaming violent wmoen in labor. When I was in labor with my dd I cussed exactly twice: Once during my transition induced puking session, I said, "This f#$(ing sucks." Because as a hyperemesis mama, by the end of my pregnancy even just the thought of puking made me want to cry, so actually doing it was pure hell. The second time was when my body was pushing her out, and she hit that one spot and I said, " It feels like she's coming out of my a$$." And I was only hateful once. At the very end, my dd's heartrate was dropping very low and not recovering. (It was staying in the low 30s my the time she was born.) I was starting to freak about that. My midwife told me to just relax and calm down in between contractions because I had a good 15 - 20 seconds. (Mind you, my contractions were 2+ mins long.) I snapped back that it wasn't long enough. So all in all, a pretty peaceful polite laboring woman. However if you listen to my mom, I was crazy and cussing a lot and threatening everyone.







:


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I actually used to frequent Parents online message board and eventually I just couldn't deal. Far too mainstream -- and I wasn't even the doula, intactavist, cd-ing, non-vaxing mom that I am now! This was years ago. Ugh. I actually got a 3 or 4 year magazine subscription and I'm STILL getting them. They come in my mailbox and go right into the trash.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

_Nurse: *waving the water glass around in front of mom's face* Just one push and you can haaaave a siiiiip...don't you want it? Doooooon't you?
Mom: I'm not pushing a g*&^d^%m thing until you give me some water. *reaching for glass*
Nurse: *pulling glass out of reach* Uh uh uuuuuh! You gotta gimme a push..push..just ooooone little push and you can have a sip.
Mom: *pushes*
Nurse: *gives teeny tiny slip of water-leaves mom gasping for more* Okay...oooooone more!!
_


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
Another exploding head here. Freaky.

I just don't get why American women are so willing to be treated like this. What happened to feminism?

Another exploding head...

I was willing the first time around because I had no clue and I didn't know there was an alternative. It's not surprising that so many women put up with this *UA violation* considering so many are reading parenting magazines that spew misinformation like you MUST go to the hospital for a VBAC.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes* 
ice chips!

ice chips ice chips ice chips!!!

don't you know the American Birthing Machine runs on ice chips and 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 PUSH!!!! commands!

Nothing by mouth is an archaic, and often practiced, hospital rule that limits surgery patients--and OB patients, who are ALL POTENTIAL surgery patients--to nothing, or ice chips, to prevent a potential (and rare) complication of aspirating food contents into the lungs during general anesthesia.

who would run a marathon on ice chips?!?!?! you need water and food! labor is hard work!

Exactly! Unfortunately that is _exactly_ what happened to me.







:

Here's another _great_ article from the same magazine:

http://www.parents.com/parents/story...2&psrc=storyrl


----------

